# [SOLVED] lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

So I was using my laptop last night when the touchpad just stopped working.

Windows XP SP3. Dell Inspiron 6000.

I've uninstalled drivers and rebooted and got a code 41 error. Successfully loaded the device driver but unable to find the device.

Tried updating drivers but get a message saying that there was no better match available.

Plugged in a working usb mouse and still no joy.

Am able to use the mouse with the keyboard shorcuts.

Please help

thanks

Tony


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and download: "Input device drivers" both of them.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Note: restart computer between each driver installation.


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Riskyone101

Now, I'm pretty good with all things IT, but this has got me.

Went to the Dell download area and selected each file. Hit download and keep getting an error saying that the download manager can';t be found.

ANy clues?

I use firfox

thanks again

Tony

Sorry, its sorted. downloaded via IE

ok, downloaded and installed.

Still no mouse so I guess there's another task

cheers


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

ok try this out here:

Shut lid to laptop
pick it up with both hands
shake it side to side
shake it up and down
not too hard though just like a salt shaker i guess

Now open the lid and see if the mouse pointer has come back to life?


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

still nothing


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Can you see the mouse pointer on the screen just cant move it with the touchpad?

Keyboard shortcuts work right to work the mouse?

I will ask for help on this one here, please be patient for a response from someone.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

scroll down to page 67 in the manual

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins6000/en/om/D5181bk5.pdf


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

still no joy after follow p67.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi,
Please post the errors you have in the Device Manager
Also on these errors please do this:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Check in the control panel that the mouse is not disabled
Go to Start>Control Panel>click Printers and Other Hardware>click Mouse
Check the settings for the mouse.

Have you run the Dell Diagnostics (F12)?

Bill


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Thanks Bill, and you other guys, for all of your help so far.

Bill,

error message:

"windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device (code 41)"

the device instance ID:

ACPI\PNP0F13\4&15F2F7D1&0

The mouse is enabled in device manager

I haven't run the Dell diagnostics F12. Don't know about it.

thanks again and I await your reply

Tony


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi Tony,
The Dell Diagnostics will test all the hardware for you computer
Here are the instuctions:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins6000/en/om/D5181bk5.pdf
Under Solving problems

Utility if needed:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...d=-1&dateid=-1&typeid=-1&formatid=-1&impid=-1

Please run it and post what you find

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

sorry Bill, unable to run the diagnostics.

From F12 I get a bad PBR then nothing and I can't load the GUI as I get an error "\temp\ A temporary file needed for initialisation could not be created or could not bw written to" and the dos screen closes.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hmm,
This is strange.
Have you run Antivirus/Malware scans recently on this computer?

Do you have the original disc that came with this computer?

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Go to control panel, internet options - under Browser settings - where is it saying the temp folder is located?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

a couple of suggestions...

1/ uninstall all the drivers in mouse/pointing devices then shut down and press start button for 30 seconds to force a hard reset. start up again and check what windows has installed.

2/ download/burn a linux distro and boot to it to verify the pointers work with a different OS. if not then hardware failure.

 Puppy Linux


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi guys, quite a lot to do.

temp folder is at C:\documents and settings\tony hill\local settings\temporary internet files\

uninstalled drivers and rebooted. Windows installs Alps driver dated 16/11/2004 version 5.4.102.12 and under driver details there's a lot of files stored at /program files/apoint/

When I try a driver update the wizard returns that it couldn't find a better match.

I've run both a malware full scan and an anti virus and both returned clean.

I've been struggling to get puppy linux to run from my usb stick so will burn a dvd tonight and report back on this one.

To reiterate what happened. I was using the touchpad and it simply stopped kinda mid movement. It may well be a hardware failure as you suggest, it seems consistent with that.

thanks guys, its been quite a journey so far

Tony

edit: mind you that doesn't seem consistent with why a known to work optical usb mouse doesn't work also?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

found the page...

Technical Support for Inspiron 6000
Touchpad not Working Properly


> Drain the Flea Power From Dell Laptop
> 
> 1. Power the system down.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajhill (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi Guys

sorry been away for a bit, have been having some real funa and games with this machine.

Thursday PM I completely lost it. A system file corrupt! Completely out of the blue. So a guy I know got me back up and running Friday PM.

Last night (Saturday) I fired up and reinstalled Avast. Shut down and restarted and the mouse kicked in!!! Don't figure? It came back as quickly as it went.

It may have been something to do with the shut down procedure, I don't know, but the mouse is alive and kicking again.

If I knew what did it I'd post it here for future ref, but I don't.

Thanks for all of your help this past week, I appreciate everything you've tried to help me with.

cheers guys

Tony


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi ajhill,
Glad you have it sorted out.

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: lost alps touchpad Dell Inspiron 6000*

Glad to hear it.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

